# Another Tulsa man dies



## tree md (Jan 25, 2008)

One of the reasons I always wear my helmet these days.

My condolences to the family.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/article.aspx?articleID=20080125_1_A9_spanc02455


----------



## 046 (Jan 25, 2008)

very tragic! he should have had his helmet on... especially with broken branches all over. 

during the Tulsa ice storm, was taking a down a hanging branch.... heard a huge splat next to me. A huge chunk of ice fell from 60+ ft up. had scanned area for anything ready to drop before working in area. 

sure glad I had my helmet on! even more glad that chunk of ice missed me.


----------



## ckliff (Jan 26, 2008)

In the article it was mentioned wearing a helmet should be a law. That could bring up quite a discussion on the political forum, but here it is only necessary to point out it is an industry standard. Unfortunately, we sometimes have to learn by others mistakes and we take responsibility for our own actions instead of letting the govt dictate our lives.


----------



## Saw Bones (Jan 26, 2008)

ckliff said:


> In the article it was mentioned wearing a helmet should be a law. That could bring up quite a discussion on the political forum, but here it is only necessary to point out it is an industry standard. Unfortunately, we sometimes have to learn by others mistakes and we take responsibility for our own actions instead of letting the govt dictate our lives.



My deepest sympathies to the family, but we don't need another law. It is up to each of us to take responsibility for our own safety.

Here we constantly remind each other about using our PPE, because we all know that 1 careless moment can be the last. I am not offended if a co worker tells me to go get my hard hat, or ear plugs etc. I thank him, and do it.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jan 27, 2008)

70 years old..
He lived by his own rules. 
Hard Hat or not, he must have loved his profession/lifestyle.
RIP


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 27, 2008)

Still out with the crews at 70 years old.
And working an Ice storm , no less.

He sounds like a h&ll of a man !


----------



## LTREES (Jan 28, 2008)

To the family, may the LORD comfort you all in this time of need.
What a blessing to be able do what we do at the age of 70. May GOD bless all of us with safety until HE calls us home.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jan 28, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Still out with the crews at 70 years old.
> And working an Ice storm , no less.
> 
> He sounds like a h&ll of a man !



+1


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 31, 2008)

A tragic loss, my prayers are with his family.


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2012)

Reviving this thread. I cannot sleep. I was thinking of this man as the client I am working for tomorrow told me Pete was his last tree guy. The client is on older gentleman and has owned his property since 1969. Said Pete had been working on his trees for nearly as long as he had owned it. I knew Pete. Not well but was acquainted with him. I would meet him on competitive bids from time to time and he would usually win. I had met his climber as well. At the time this happened I was so busy and tired from working that ice storm that I hadn't really recollected that I had seen Pete on the first day of the storm. We were working the same street. As EVERY property was effected by damage, he was working one side and I was working the other. I hadn't thought about iit until tonight but it may have been on that street where he took the limb to the head that eventually killed him.

Anyway, me and my new client spoke of him today. I told him that Pete would more than likely still be alive had he been wearing his hard hat and that me and all of my guys will be. My old groundy that I have recently let go would not wear his hard hat. He was a little older than me, came up in the same area as me and like me never was trained to use PPE back in the old days. I have layed down the law with my new guys; Hard hats will be worn or else.


----------



## 046 (Feb 17, 2012)

safety gear is good!
a pita to use all the time


----------



## PinnaclePete (Feb 17, 2012)

Very few headstrikes (according to stats) result in fatality when a hardhat / helmet is in use.

Standard hardhat...$ 20, Quality climbing helmet...$ 110, Your Life...Priceless.


----------

